# looks like ich



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

My new tang developed white spots on it's sides and keep rubbing itself agaisnt the rocks. Looks like marine ich, I'm gonna give it medication this weekend. Can anyone suggest a good brand name to use? there's a lot out there


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

binhle said:


> My new tang developed white spots on it's sides and keep rubbing itself agaisnt the rocks. Looks like marine ich, I'm gonna give it medication this weekend. Can anyone suggest a good brand name to use? there's a lot out there


non of the existing medications will help, but med. with copper will kill all corals

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/52236-curing-fish-marine-ich.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Read up about marine ich, there's a lot of links out there. It's totally different from freshwater ich, don't kid yourself, there is no easy cure. Make sure you research all about the disease before you try any medication.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Please read this.

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums...nts/23131-hyposalinity-treatment-process.html


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

When my blue tang looked like she had ich I started adding fresh squashed garlic to the food, and did water change 2 times a week. The other fishes never got it and the blue tank was fine after 2 weeks.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

violet said:


> When my blue tang looked like she had ich I started adding fresh squashed garlic to the food, and did water change 2 times a week. The other fishes never got it and the blue tank was fine after 2 weeks.


9 out of 10 times, ich is still their... add stress and watch.

the quick fixes do not work, If they DID ich wouldnt be around.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Chromey said:


> 9 out of 10 times, ich is still their... add stress and watch.
> 
> the quick fixes do not work, If they DID ich wouldnt be around.


not 9/10 times, ich is ALWAYS in the water.


----------

